# Farbton / Sättigung mit Hexcode ( PS7) ?



## C4T (25. Juni 2003)

hi leute

habe eine jpg-grafik ( mit verschidenen elementen drin ) und will diese in eine bestimmte farbe ändern.
in meinem fall ist die option "farbton / sättigung" die beste.
hab jetzt nur ein problem ...
undzwar muss ich dieser grafik nen bestimmten farbton verpassen, habe aber leider nur ne hexzahl, sprich #ec04df oder so.
wenn ihr aber STRG+U drückt, seht ihr, dass man da keine hexzahlen eingeben kann.
hat jeman ne lösung für mein problem ?
thanks in advance
c4t


----------



## Trinity X (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von C4T _
> *hi leute
> 
> habe eine jpg-grafik ( mit verschidenen elementen drin ) und will diese in eine bestimmte farbe ändern.
> ...



Also... ich weiss ja nicht wie das Bild aussieht, aber du kannst eine neue Füllebene über das Bild legen ( "Ebene" - "Neue Füllebene" - "Volltonfarbe...") und dort den von dir gewünschten Lila-Ton per Hex-Code eingeben.

Hope it works...

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2003)

Ich würde es einmal so probieren:

Du wandelst das Bild in ein Graustufen Bild um; am besten über den Kanalmixer. Der normale Transfer in den Graustufen-Modus verwirft die Kontraste zu sehr. (Zum Umgang mit dem Kanalmixer gibts ein Tut auf http://www.photozauber.de)

Danach wandelst du das Bild wieder in einen Farbmodus (RGB/CMYK) um.
Anschließend erstellst du dir eine neue Füllebene/Volltonfarbe, wie bereits von Trinity gesagt, über der Motivebene, gibst als Füllfarbe deinen gewünschten Farbton an und stellst als Ebenenmodus "Ineinanderkopieren" ein.

Wahrscheinlich mußt du das Bild danach per Gradationskurve ein wenig aufhellen.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## fasty (25. Juni 2003)

Versuchs mal hiermit:

1.Neue Ebene erstellen
2.Ebene mit deiner Farbe füllen
3.Ebenenmodus auf "färben" stellen

fasty


----------



## C4T (25. Juni 2003)

ok, ich bescheibe nochmal kurz das bild.
ist ca. 700 x 100 pixel gross und die grundfarbe ist blau.
in dieser grafig sind noch bilder implementiert und verlaufen ineinander. sind auch farbverläufe drin und deshalb etwas komplizierter nachzubearbeiten was die farbe betrifft.

@BSE Royal & Trinity X
so in der art hatte ich es schon versucht, war mein erster gedanke. aber es weicht dann zu sehr von der originalgrafik ab, weil ich zuviel bearbeiten muss.
trotzdem danke.

maybe kennt jemand noch ne andere möglichkeit.
greets
c4t


----------



## staTIX (25. Juni 2003)

1. stell deine gewünschte farbe mit dem hexcode als vordergrundfarbe ein
2. drück strg + u
3. wähle colorized (keine ahnung wie das in deutsch übersetzt wurde - befindet sich über dem preview)

oder ist das die gleiche variante wie die von fasty?


----------



## C4T (25. Juni 2003)

@fasty
geht so leider nicht. kommt ne komische farbe dabei raus. die farbe geht zwar in die richtung, aber es ist noch ein krasser unterschied.

@staTIX
deine version war bis jetzt die beste.
die option heist "färben".
wenn ichs so mache, dann verändert er aber leider auch die sättigung. wenn ich dann an der rumspiele, komm ich meiner farbe wirklich nahe, aber durch die sättigung verändern sich leider auch die anderen grafiken die drin sind, und das sieht dann komisch aus.

scheint wohl doch nicht so easy zu sein.
$hit, was kann ich bloß tun ???


----------

